# Mississippi Valley RC



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Any news on the Open setup?


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

I heard that it was similar to one to the series that was run in the Nationals there. A triple run off of a long levee with dogs having a very hard time staying on the levee and not falling off into the other birds. The work is in favor of the judges from the early reports that we have had with just 2 of the first 6 doing the test and not improving a lot from there. I saw the National test and can picture the location but my information is from Scott Harp thru my husband and on to me so there is a lot of room for error.


----------



## GregC (May 5, 2005)

no faith in those two guys gwen?

derby to the 3rd: 2,3,7,8,12


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Big test for the Open off the dam between lake 37 and 38. Derby second series was also a National caliber test as they ran a tough double on lake 34 with a similar line as the National did when it was last held here. Only a couple of dogs really did the test.


----------



## dyoung (Jun 30, 2009)

Congrats to the derby finishers! It was a very challenging derby, one to be very proud of completing. Congrats to the winners: 1st Trey Lawrence and Mini, 2nd Barb Kirby and Chicka, 3rd Rowdy and Greg Lister, 4th Indy and Clint Mann.


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

How many dogs made it to the fourth series of the Derby?


----------



## dyoung (Jun 30, 2009)

Five made it; they only lost one in the last on a super single. All the tests proved to be challenging. Very good bird placement.


----------



## GregC (May 5, 2005)

Open to the 2nd:

2,7,8,11,13,15,16,18,20,23,25,26,28,31,40,41,48,50,51,53,57,61,65,70,71,72,77,78,80,82,85


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

> Five made it; they only lost one in the last on a super single. All the tests proved to be challenging. Very good bird placement.


The super single. I love it.


----------



## southwings (Jan 29, 2008)

Good morning. Anyone heard anything from the amateur?

Thanks.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Amateur ...18 dogs running a nice technical water blind. Waiting for the last dog to show up.

JS


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Are you still playing, Jack? Good luck!!


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

birdthrower51 said:


> Are you still playing, Jack? Good luck!!



So far but our wb was not stellar.

JS


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

AMATEUR 
11 dogs to 4th.
1,2,4,8,12,24,35,36,39,43,57

JS


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Oh, sorry, Jack. Do you know how the Open is going?


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Here are some pics from the derby friday.The first pic is the 2nd series water double .Both birds thrown left to right. Left bird was landing behind log,memory bird landing across the channel .Estimated distance on memory bird 350 yds.
2nd pic is the (super single) 4th series , estimated 450+yds bird was landing in the cat tails on the right where the worker was standing at time of pic .
Pics where taken from cell phone camera, sorry for the poor quality.
Distances may not be exact but they where big swims.


----------



## suereyn (Jun 5, 2010)

Any word on the Qual results?


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

birdthrower51 said:


> Oh, sorry, Jack. Do you know how the Open is going?


Open is progressing slowly.
Tried a water blind yesterday PM with 18 or 19 dogs. Ran about 10 and scrapped it ... nobody could do it.
Started over this AM with a new one ... they almost all did it.
So 4th started about noon or later with about 16. (Don't have all the numbers)
Big triple. First dog did it ... took 15+ minutes. I left after that.

JS


----------



## dyoung (Jun 30, 2009)

Unofficial Open Results: 1st Dewey with Louie, 2nd Dewey with Maggie, 3rd Morehouse with Al, 4th Lawrence with Player. Sorry I don't know the JAMs


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations To Scott & Chuck & Mary Jane Schweikert!!!! That Is Freaking Awesome!!


----------



## southwings (Jan 29, 2008)

Any word on the am?

Thanks.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Good Job, Loren. Way to handle the truck for Bill!


----------



## Dan Blevins (Sep 19, 2003)

1st-39 Gauge Bruce Ahlers
2nd-35 Choco Don Brawley
3rd-43 Kid Claudette Klein
4th-12 Diva Tim Thompson
Rj-8 Punch Alex Washburn
Jams - 1, 2, 4, 24, 36, 57 

Enjoyed judging this weekend!! Thought everyone did a great job!


----------



## Philip Carson (Mar 17, 2009)

Congrats to Bruce and Gauge, Claudette & Kid, Jackie & Trey & Player for their win/placements. Special congrats to Loren & Al & Bob for Open placement.


----------



## zlatni lovac (Oct 4, 2005)

Shawn White said:


> Here are some pics from the derby friday.The first pic is the 2nd series water double .Both birds thrown left to right. Left bird was landing behind log,memory bird landing across the channel .Estimated distance on memory bird 350 yds.
> 2nd pic is the (super single) 4th series , estimated 450+yds bird was landing in the cat tails on the right where the worker was standing at time of pic .
> Pics where taken from cell phone camera, sorry for the poor quality.
> Distances may not be exact but they where big swims.



That Second Series was Killer. i wonder if other derby tests are as tough. I am fairly new to FT game, I have seen few derbies and have run few with my old dog but I am not sure what to expect at the Derby test nowadays? I thought second series test “would be decent test for Q dogs” but i guess game has changed a little in the past few years i've been out of it.


----------



## davewolfe (Mar 22, 2010)

I thought that derby test was the hardest second series I have seen. I wasn't judging, but I thought a couple of the five dogs the got called back went back to old fall.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Dan Blevins said:


> 1st-39 Gauge Bruce Ahlers
> 2nd-35 Choco Don Brawley
> 3rd-43 Kid Claudette Klein
> 4th-12 Diva Tim Thompson
> ...


*Congrats to Bruce, John, and Mike on their Blue!!! Congrats to others as well.

Aaron*


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks, Aaron. Bruce and Gauge ran a great trial. Congratulations to all other placements/jams. Thanks to the judges for spending their time on Easter week-end.


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! To O/H Barb Kirby & White Oak's Lil Ms."Chicka" for placing 2nd in the derby. This was Barb & Chicka's first event together!!! Good Luck this season.


----------

